# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Temperamenti

## StterollA

Sipas menyres se te reaguarit emocjonal te tyre, njerezit dalohen ndermjet veti. Disa nxehen shume shpejt, te tjeret jane me te qete dhe te permbajtur ne vete; disa jane shume me te disponuar dhe te qeshur, te tjeret jane te indisponuardhe te merrrolur. Kjo tregon se individet dallohen sipas temperamentit te tyre.

Temperamenti nuk tregon vetem menyren e reagimit emocjonal te individit, por edhe shpejtesine, fuqine dhe qendresen e te gjithe aktivitetit te individit ne pergjithsi. Prandaj dhe thuhet qe temperamenti paraqet cilesine psiqike te personalitetit e cila shprehet ne dinamiken e veprimit te tij. Dinamika e veprimit te njeriut shifet ne shpejtesine, fuqine, qendresen dhe menyren e manifestimit te reagimeve te tij ndaj ngacmimeve dhe situatave te ndryshme.

Hipokrati e vuri re qe ne Shek. V. p.e.re qe egzistojne lloje te ndryshme temperamentesh te njeriut. Ne ate kohe mendohej qe rol vendimtar ndaj menyres se reaguarit te njeriut ka dominimi i disa llojeve te caktuara legjesh ne organizem, si: tamthi, gjaku, qurret, dhe tamthi i zi. Ne baze te ketyre lengjeve jane bere edhe emertimet e kater llojeve te temperamenteve ne gjuhen greke dhe latine:

*Temperamenti kolerik* (nese ne organizem dominon tamthi, ose hole ne greqishten e vjeter). - Manifestohet me ndjenjat intensive, vendosjen e lehte per te kaluar ne aksjon dhe ne te trazuarit e shpeshte. Karakteristike e vecante e njeriut, i cili dallohet me temperamentin kolerik, eshte se ai hidherohet shume shpejt e lehte dhe intensivisht e manifeston zemermin e vet, prandaj bie shpesh ne konflikt me njerezit e tjere. Temperamenti kolerik karatizohet me reagime intesive dhe te vrullshme.*Temperamenti sanguin* (gjaku - ose latinisht sanguis). Haset te njeriu i cili reagon shpejt, ndjenjat e te cilit, nuk jane te fuqishme dhe nuk zgjasin shume. Njeriu i ketille i nderron shpejt disponimet, kalon shpejt prej disponimit negativ ne ate pozitiv dhe eshte i prire kah disponimi i hareshem. Kete temperament e karaktizojne reaksjone te shpejta, por me te dobeta nga ai kolerik.*Temperamenti melankolik* ( tamthi i zi - ose melaine hole, nga  greqishtja) ka ai njeri qe reagon rralle, mirpo kur reagon, atehere e ben kete me ndjenja intensive, te cilat zgjasin shume. Para se gjithash, reagon ne ate qe eshte ne lidhje me personalietin e tij. Vendos me veshtirsi, eshte pak i levizshem dhe te ky dominojne ndjenjat e pakenaqesise, ndenjat e pikellimit dhe brengosjes. Te ky temperament reaksjonet jane te rralla dhe te ngadalshme, por intensive.*Temperamenti flegmatik* (qurrja ose flegma - nga greqishtja e vjeter)  ka ai njeri qe reagon ralle, reaksjonet i ka te ngadalshme, ndersa e dobta qe manifestohen dobet. Ky eshte rregullimisht i qete, stabil, pak i ndieshem dhe njeri pak i levizshem.

Ky klasifikim i Hipokratit per temperamentin e individeve, ndonese ka pasur plotesime, perseri ka mbetur si klasifikim themelor deri me ditet e sotme.

----------


## StterollA

Tipi i temperamentit para se gjithash varet nga karakteristikat te sistemit nervor. Ndonese eshte i trasheguar, sistemi nervor nuk do te thote se eshte i pandryshueshem. Disa cilesi te tij mund ti ndryshosh me ane te ushtrimeve. Njeriu, i cili nuk ndihet mire per shkak te natyres se tij qe lehte shqetesohet, mund te mesoje t'i kontrolloje ndjenjat e veta dhe mos shqetesohet lehte.

Temperamenti i njeriut nuk eshte i pandryshueshem dhe i perhershem. Temperamenti gjate jetes mund te ndryshoje ne nje mase te madhe jo vetem per shkak te ndryshimeve te ligjshmerive te bazave fiziollogjike (sepse me te shtyre ne moshe ndryshon dhe funksjonimi i sistemit vegjetativ dhe endokrim) dhe ndryshimeve fizike (per shkak te semurjeve, lendimeve, marrjes se barnave), si dhe per shkak te zhvillimit te pergjithshem te personalitetit. Poqese perosnaliteti zhvillohet ne menyre harmonike, tek ai do te zhvillohen edhe cileste e caktuara te temperamentit, nder te tjera, pjekuria me madhe emocjonale, toleranca, vetekontrolli, dhe frenimi me i madh. Menyra e reagimit te njerezve  varet gjithashtu nga  mjedisi ku jeton ai. Nese rrethi ka qendrrim miqesor, dhe reaksjonet e individit do jene me te qeta dhe me miqesore, ndersa e tere sjellja (edhe e individit edhe e te tjere ndaj tij) do jete me e sigurte.

Temperamenti edukohet ne ate menyre  qe shendrrohet ne ndikimin  te vetedijshem dhe i nenshtrohet karakterit te veteindividit. Edukimi i temperamentit eshte i mundshem vetem nese fillon pune edukative qysh prej periudhes se hershme te femijerise - atere kur karakteri i personalitetit gjendet ne formimin e siper.

Me vone, me psurimin nga nevoja e jetes dhe me zmadhimin e shkalles se fituar nga arismi, me formimin e aspiracjoneve dhe te qendrimeve, njeriiu dhe em shume meson se si udheheq me temperamentin e tij dhe "natyren" e vet tja nenshtroje vullnetit te tij, qellimit te tij te vetedijshem

Menyra simbas te ciles njeriu reagon emocjonalisht, paraqet moment shume te rendesishem ne jeten e tij. Ajo mund te jete edhe vendimtare ne aktivitetet e shumta te tij. Pikerisht per kete, eshte shume e rendesishme qe sa me heret te vertetohen  cilesite e temperamentit dhe harmonizimi i interesave profesionale te personaliteti i ri. 

Duhet patur parasysh edhe faktin se njerezit kurrsesi nuk mund te ndahen thjesht sipas tipave te permendur te temperamenteve, sepse me se shumti ata u takojne llojeve te kombinuara te temperamenteve.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Cfare do te thote "inovert" dhe "ekstravert" ?

(Bu,Chu dhe Fu kishin edhe nje kinez tjeter me vete qe quhej Su.C'u be me te?)

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

po nuk je lodhur ti ore shejtan

----------


## StterollA

(tip) i hapur, i mbyllur

----------


## Shpirta

Introvertit= njeriu i cili e mat boten sipas mases se tij te brendeshme , shpirterore. Pra ne rradhe te pare eshte interiori( qenia e brendeshme) dhe me pas exteriori. Ai cdo gje e krahason me veten.Cdo gje e pershtat me veten.

Extrovertit= njeriu i cili mat veten me boten e jashteme. Krahason ose modelon veten sipas te jashtemes.Ai i pershtatet ambientit dhe nuk kerkon qe ambienti te jete i pershtatshem per te.

Pra ka te beje cila ane e binomit eshte me e rendesishme per te.

----------


## DeuS

E klasifikoj veten ne temperamentin..Sanguin..

----------

